# Witch's Transformation for Into the Woods



## avaldez (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am working on Into the Woods, and was hoping if anyone has any ideas or suggestions on how to complete the witch's transformation as seamlessly as possible. Also, I am debating whether or not I want to make a cow or rent one. I need the cow to be calf size (obviously) and a contact I had to rent a cow, was trying to give me a 6 foot long cow. Any ideas or suggestions on the how-to or best way to construct milky-white or a good company to rent a calf-sized cow. 

Anything helps, Thanks!


----------



## SHCP (Mar 1, 2012)

I am building this show as well, and am doing the same effect as I did with Beauty and the Beast.
I built a raised platform with a steel grate that has lights and a strobe beneath it. It also has a smoke machine rigged. We just have the actor stand on the unit while we use the smoke and light effects, which look really nice streaming from the steel grate, and give her time to remove the makeup appliances and costume to appear changed.

Can't help with the cow, we rented ours from a local college. Good luck with your show.

Tim


avaldez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working on Into the Woods, and was hoping if anyone has any ideas or suggestions on how to complete the witch's transformation as seamlessly as possible. Also, I am debating whether or not I want to make a cow or rent one. I need the cow to be calf size (obviously) and a contact I had to rent a cow, was trying to give me a 6 foot long cow. Any ideas or suggestions on the how-to or best way to construct milky-white or a good company to rent a calf-sized cow.
> 
> Anything helps, Thanks!


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 6, 2012)

I have two cows, a chicken and the giant's harp from the original Broadway production that I rent out.




Call 845-534-9120 or email [email protected]


----------



## CatieO (Mar 19, 2012)

We made our cow a costumed actor and it worked to a pretty nice effect. Don't know if that's an option for you. 

The trick to the witch's transformation (I've teched this show twice and was the witch the third time around) is practicing the costume change and coordinating with your designer to make sure everything is quick-changed to a ridiculous level. I realize that's kind of obvious, but you'd be suprized what a little velco can do. 

When I performed as the witch, we actually built a "quick-change" costume based on quick-change magic act costumes, so it took literally 2 seconds to change. Depending on your prosthetics/wigs, they can be detattched backstage and kept on with a bare minimum (so the wig can be pulled off easily, ect). 

One cheap and visually awesome trick is to build a cape with a large sweep, so the witch can sweep it up and around to hide the transformation. If you time it right, it can look amazing.

Into the Woods is a beast! Good luck!


----------



## StewTech (Apr 2, 2012)

During a local production of Into the Woods I helped with, they originally staged the witch to swap out with a body double during the song and just mouth the words. With the wig and heavy prosthetics, no one would be able to tell the difference.

However, the effect simply didn't work. The director wanted the witch to be visible fully the entire time. So the body doubles switched places.

The double was dressed as the young witch and would hide behind a tree flat which was beside a trap door. The real witch would hit her mark, drink the goblet and go down in the trap, and in a cloud of fog and flash of light, the double would jump out from the tree flat, and strike an identical pose right behind the trap. With proper back lighting, the effect was that an old body melted off the witch.

If you can figure out a way to do it, I highly recommend a trap door.

Swap them that way, like in this video.
Into the Woods - Pre Broadway - Witch Transformation - YouTube


----------



## BrianWolfe (Apr 2, 2012)

That was a great video link. Thanks. That is the Milky White I have in rental stock.


----------

